# best leather cleaner? cheap remedy?



## Hondahead1991 (Feb 19, 2011)

i recently detailed a chrysler 300c which was a fantastic car but the cream leather seats didnt come up as good as i wanted them to. i sprayed them with a mild apc and wiped then neilsen leather lux but alot of dirt remained there and jean dye wasnt removed either.. anything that i might possibly have that is better for doing them.. the old man who owned the car sayed cif cream was good for cleaning them but i thought thats a bit harsh.

thanks


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sure JudyB from LTT will be along in a minute to give you professional advice - I've used her products, and removed dye transfer from a 'silver' Audi TT seat colour in the past.

In the meantime, check out her website :

http://www.lttsolutions.net/
:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

for a good cheap all round cleaner that works well on leather.
Gtechniq W2.
its APC but works very well on leather.


----------



## chrislondon (Apr 25, 2011)

i know it sounds funny but soap is good on leather i did the cream seats i bought for my car with a bar of soap and a soft shoe type brush did a really good job that was about 6 months ago and there still looking good! iv always used soap to clean trainers too does a really good job!


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

If the previous owner has used Cif to clean the leather (this was not clear from the post) then this could well have damaged the finish on the leather. If this is the case then any dirt, dye transfer etc will be sitting on the pigment rather than the finish so this will make it very difficult to clean properly (even with appropriate cleaners). 
APC's in general are tricky to use as the dilution rate cannot be specified for each case and so there would be no indication of how well it would work. Leather cleaners that have been tested are always a better option as the results can be predicted well. Specialist producers will always be able to help with any problems that you have.

If the finish has been damaged then the dirt and dye transfer might be permanent and the only recourse would be to recolour and refinish then care for correctly.
If the finish is not damaged then our dye transfer products can be used alongside our other leather care products. 
For the trade we do a Detailing Kit that contains everything you need for leather detailing including dye transfer and ink removal. Full technical support included and enough product for at least 25 interiors.
Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

did you use a small brush to scrub the seats, leather will come up better if you do


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Leather Cleaner*

I have special Autoluxe leather in my car and the best cleaner i have come across is Zymol Leather Cleaner......:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gliptone Leather Cleaner I find works really well on my leathers.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

APC = All Purpose Cleaner

Don't believe the description. It may be suitable for many different types of dirt, but it isn't suitable for all surfaces. I wouldn't use it on leather unless the leather was trashed already and needed something strongly alkaline to get rid of the dirt. 

There are different types of leather cleaners. The ones you get off-the-shelf are pretty much for monthly wipe-downs. For horrible dirt, you need a strong leather cleaner designed to be safe for leather finishes. Theres a few of them around from the leather-specific companies.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Raceglaze got a graet leather cleaner,or go for Gtechniq W2,it will work quickly.
just dont forget to rubb some good leather creme after cleaning.


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

anyone any experience with 3M leather cleaner?


----------

